# Willow playing hide and seek...!



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Didn't quite work did it?!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

lol. poor willow. Your nice long tail gave you away.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww! Willow! Looking for that perfect nest so early! hehe-


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute  Don't rub her back


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

maybe she thought it was a big food bowl


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!! Look at her, how cute.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

maybe she's weight-concious ...hehe (it is scales she's in right?)
take more slimming photos of her and put them where she can see them


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! Now that must be a family thing because Dooby does that in my scales in the kitchen! He shuffles down into the bowl and chats to his reflection! I'll get a photo next time. Willow is certainly settling in well, how is it going with her? Have you started clicker training or anything?


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Awwww! What a sweetie!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you everybody - yes she is on scales LOL!! 

Plukie - things are great, Willow settles in really well and is now part of the family. Dad loves her and has christened him "Grandad" So much for not wanting a tiel! . She does 2 whistles now, wolf whistle and this other one. And no...I have forgotten about clicker training, thanks for reminding me, I must get hold of a clicker...


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

What a little character. How old is she?


----------

